

Show HN: Team Tyro - My high school group's research project on machine learning - c0smic
http://teamtyro.com/

======
velovix
I'm Tyler, the main programmer for the human testing side of the project. In
other words, I made the applet you will be playing!

The game that you play is intentionally vague in order to avoid the issue of
prior knowledge in the tester. As a result, the game can be a bit frustrating.
This is all part of the experience, as you struggle (or find it very easy, as
some people do) to figure out what you're supposed to do and how you're
supposed to do it.

We will be publishing our results both formally and in a more user-friendly
format, so stay tuned to see what we all can learn about the human brain!

------
apockill
Hi, I'm one of the 3 main programmers who helped work on this this project.

Our names go by Alex Thiel (Me), Jack Ketcham, and Tyler Compton.

As for the non-programmers (helped a lot with documentation) there is Jeremiah
Sweeney, and Daniel LaRosa.

What we need from you is for you to play our game. It takes under a minute,
and the data we get will help us define the problem solving and learning
strategies of humans. Then we can proceed to compare it to the Genetic
Algorithm and Neural Network (Single layer, feed forward ANN) that I
programmed. Thanks!

Any comments and critique is welcome!

